# Titanium



## elijahhenry10 (Jan 20, 2015)

Does anyone know a good source for titanium playing surfaces? I'm looking for 3.5" and can't seem to find any.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 20, 2015)

I bought some from Pappy Lewis a couple years ago. He might still have some. He got a good deal on some and bought a bunch but I am not sure how much extra he bought. He hangs around Old Gobbler quite a bit.

If he doesn't have any I can check and see if I have any I would be willing to part with. It won't be cheap. I would have to look but I think I paid in the neighborhood of $10 a piece for it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 21, 2015)

@myingling might have some suggestions?


----------



## myingling (Jan 21, 2015)

Yea good luck with finding it pre cut ,,, bout the only way is find a place that can cut it for you into discs ebay normally has it just got get right thickness or if u get luck and find another call maker that has some sitting around they don't use ,,but then they know its not readily available so their going to want a premium price for it ,,, thenn it turns into some thing that just not worth making ,,,,,,,,,,,,, the few pieces I got was hand cut their little ruff around the edges but gets it done LOL

good luck


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Jan 21, 2015)

I was just after one piece to make a call for myself. I didn't realize it was so pricey and in such high demand. It's looking like it'd be best just to scratch the idea. Thanks for the answers guys.
Elijah


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 21, 2015)

elijahhenry10 said:


> It's looking like it'd be best just to scratch the idea


Not at all! 

If you're on Facebook, look up 'Hunting Call Supplies' ... lots of callmakers check that page. If you're just wanting a single piece, I'm sure someone would be willing to let one go. Just don't spend $20 on one if that's the only offer you get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## KYTURKEY (Jan 21, 2015)

If you do make yourself one, get ready for a screamer. I have one made with titanium and it is loud. It can play quiet, but it is naturally loud. Has almost the same sound as aluminum to me, but about 3 times as loud. Or the one I have is.

Patrick


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 21, 2015)

I might have a lead for you I don't have a price yet and I know he won't take paypal I buy glass of of this guy and he is a trust worthy person and fair


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Jan 21, 2015)

BillsCustomCalls said:


> I might have a lead for you I don't have a price yet and I know he won't take paypal I buy glass of of this guy and he is a trust worthy person and fair


I didn't realize it was you when I started commenting on the Facebook post. I couldn't believe how ironic it was that you were asking for someone that only needed one piece and that I only needed one piece, then it clicked haha. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 22, 2015)

LOL Your Welcome


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

elijahhenry10 said:


> Does anyone know a good source for titanium playing surfaces? I'm looking for 3.5" and can't seem to find any.
> 
> Thanks





Final Strut said:


> I bought some from *Pappy Lewis* a couple years ago. He might still have some. He got a good deal on some and bought a bunch but I am not sure how much extra he bought. He hangs around Old Gobbler quite a bit.
> 
> If he doesn't have any I can check and see if I have any I would be willing to part with. It won't be cheap. I would have to look but I think I paid in the neighborhood of $10 a piece for it.



Did you find one yet? cuz Jack pappy lewis is now a member here...(i didn't tag him just in case you were not going to try to make/get one anymore)


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a piece of 3 - 1/2" I would be willing to let go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I have a piece of 3 - 1/2" I would be willing to let go


What's the price on it? I'm still interested in a piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 1, 2015)

5 bucks and shipping 6.00 flat rate small box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Well...my job here is done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> 5 bucks and shipping 6.00 flat rate small box


 Would it fit in a smaller envelope or something to save on shipping? Or do you have some other stuff I can buy off of you to put in the box with it. I just hate shipping empty space, the USPS gouges everyone enough already. If not it's fine, that's a good price compared to some I've seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 2, 2015)

I could send it first class in an envelope but I bet there wouldn't be too much difference you know they will grab what they can. What else would you be looking for?


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Feb 2, 2015)

Pretty much anything you would have that I could use for making calls. Wood, slate, glass, ceramic. What ever you got.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 2, 2015)

why not give me a call at 5736882306 around 5 tonite central time we can talk about your call making and what I may have to help you


----------

